# Emerge mythtv schlägt fehl [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

hab heute versucht mythtv zu mergen, aber es kam folgende fehlermeldung dabei raus:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * This ebuild now uses a heavily stripped down version of your CFLAGS

 * Don't complain because your -momfg-fast-speed CFLAG is being stripped

 * Only additional CFLAG issues that will be addressed are for binary

 * package building.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv@16658

svn: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0: invalid ELF header

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3162:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3450:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 3383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${ESVN_FETCH_CMD} ${options} "${repo_uri}" || die "${ESVN}: can't fetch from ${repo_uri}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion: can't fetch from http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3162:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3450:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 3383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${ESVN_FETCH_CMD} ${options} "${repo_uri}" || die "${ESVN}: can't fetch from ${repo_uri}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion: can't fetch from http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p16658/temp/environment'.

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 22 Mar 2008 16:00:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 arts automount avi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gdbm gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java java6 jpeg kde lame libnotify lirc live mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg tcpd threads truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis xine xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge_dvb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

kann mir da jemand helfen?Last edited by jonny_mc_conny on Sun Mar 23, 2008 5:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## blu3bird

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> svn: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0: invalid ELF header 
> ```
> ...

 

Die Zeile sagt Dir dass die Datei /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 kaputt ist. Kompilier dev-util/subversion neu, das sollte die Datei reparieren(neu erstellen) und danach sollte auch emerge mythtv funktionieren.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

mhmm, sehr verwirrend... beim remergen (subversion war bereits installiert) bekomme ich jetzt auf einmal folgende fehlermeldung:

```
/usr/lib64/libsvn_delta-1.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libsvn_swig_perl-1.la' with the above command before installing it

make: *** [install-swig-pl-lib] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 5259:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make DESTDIR="${D}" install-swig-pl || die "Installation of ${PN} Perl bindings failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of subversion Perl bindings failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-util/subversion-1.4.6:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 5259:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make DESTDIR="${D}" install-swig-pl || die "Installation of ${PN} Perl bindings failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of subversion Perl bindings failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

warum konnt ich es damals ohne weiteres kompilieren, jetzt aber nicht mehr?

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

mhmm, ich lass mal gerade revdep-rebuild laufen und sehe, dass da doch einiges "broken" ist... hoffentlich kann er alles reparieren

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

hab jetzt mal revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen mit dem ergebniss, dass er das meiste repariert hat. Jedoch gibt es immer noch eine gebrochene stelle, die anscheinend auch nicht heilen will, denn bei jedem neuen mal, bei dem ich revdep-rebuild ausführe listet er mir das hier auf:

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 (requires  libqt-mt.so.3)
```

```

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 

```

wie gesagt bringt das mergen danach nichts, da ich beim nächten ausführen von revdep-rebuild das selbe ergebnis bekomme...

emerge -va1 subversion bricht auch noch ab mit folgendem error:

```
/usr/lib64/libsvn_delta-1.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libsvn_swig_perl-1.la' with the above command before installing it

make: *** [install-swig-pl-lib] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 5414:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make DESTDIR="${D}" install-swig-pl || die "Installation of ${PN} Perl bindings failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of subversion Perl bindings failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 5414:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make DESTDIR="${D}" install-swig-pl || die "Installation of ${PN} Perl bindings failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of subversion Perl bindings failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

kann mir da vielleicht noch jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar

edit: nochwas was mir aufgefallen ist, weiß aber nicht ob es was zu bedeuten hat:

beim revdep-rebuild prozess emerged er ja die emul-linux-x86-soundlibs und da bekomm ich am ende folgenden output:

```
--- replaced dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvnjavahl-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvnjavahl-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvnjavahl-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C subversion sollte wenigstens die ganzen kaputten Dateien löschen.

Tobi

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

und was mach ich dann?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> und was mach ich dann?

 

Dann emerge subversion. Dann sollte(tm), wenn nicht dein ganzes System ein Schaden hat, svn wieder gehen.

Tobi

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

alles klar - hat geklappt vielen dank... obwohl er immer noch den revdep-rebuild prozess wie oben wiederholt... aber da weiß ich auch nichts... auf jeden fall hab ich subversion und mythtv erfolgreich gemerged

danke nochmal

----------

